# Braid question



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Why people use the stuff I'll never know. The greatest invention that changed fishing for ever - for the better is Mono. So many possitives vs Dacron (Braid) My favorite I hear about Braid is "you'll feel every bite" yup.. and because your going to get about 90% less you'll need to....

It's noisy in and out of water, highly visible, catches more wind (some), it freezes and it's expense keeps people from changinging it out as oftern as they should. I've seen so many people.... biwildered look on their face..... "I dont know what happened... it just broke" watching their fish swim away. What happened was it was weakend from whatever - a nick or simular and it broke. Just my opinion though.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

METTLEFISH said:


> Why people use the stuff I'll never know. The greatest invention that changed fishing for ever - for the better is Mono. So many possitives vs Dacron (Braid)...


Clarification in order. Dacron(fiber) as a braided fishing line is a relatively old product. The braid(not dacron) being sold *now* is light years away from dacron braided line as to its capabilites...


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

jigsnwigs said:


> What about fishing from the surf and pier with spawn? Will 10# Power-Pro work with an 8# flouro or mono leader? How much line cut would I get on the guides? My surf rods are about 8-10 years old and I'm thinking the guides may be to soft for Power-Pro. Do the fish seem more line shy with this set up?


I drug planer boards around Mullet lake for 5 years on some 30 year old el-cheapo downrigger rods with 10# PP. No problems. Drug dipseys around Lk. Huron on 30 year old el-cheapo dipsy rods with 30# PP. No problems. IN MY OPINION, you'll be fine.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

METTLEFISH said:


> Why people use the stuff I'll never know. The greatest invention that changed fishing for ever - for the better is Mono. So many possitives vs Dacron (Braid) My favorite I hear about Braid is "you'll feel every bite" yup.. and because your going to get about 90% less you'll need to....
> 
> It's noisy in and out of water, highly visible, catches more wind (some), it freezes and it's expense keeps people from changinging it out as oftern as they should. I've seen so many people.... biwildered look on their face..... "I dont know what happened... it just broke" watching their fish swim away. What happened was it was weakend from whatever - a nick or simular and it broke. Just my opinion though.


That's why I like fireline, its NOT braid. No stretch superlines are here to stay and far superior to mono. If your fishing for line shy fish, just use a leader of mono or flouro. Definitely way more advantages over mono imo. The fireline will fray some but still holds its strength, a knick in mono will break for sure.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You must have mono backing or the braid will slip on the spool under a hookset or fish pressure. I have seen it happen a few times when people tried to tie braid straight to the spool, the line ends up slipping on the spool so easily that even a moderate smallie will just pull line off like there is no drag on the reel.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

ESOX said:


> You must have mono backing or the braid will slip on the spool under a hookset or fish pressure. I have seen it happen a few times when people tried to tie braid straight to the spool, the line ends up slipping on the spool so easily that even a moderate smallie will just pull line off like there is no drag on the reel.


I remember a long time back my dad brought some braid and spooled it on his reel. It was slipping. I unwind all the braid to see how he had it tied on. Neither of us had any experience with braid at that time. All I did was put a couple 1/2 hitches in the line around the spool and it worked. I never heard anyone else doing 1/2 hitches to keep braid from slipping but it works.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Yep, or you can get a spool designed for it. there are some with a hole drilled through one side to tie on line, and the pflueger presidents I've got have rubber rib inserts in spool, and made for braid.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I nearly always use a F/C leader - but on rare occasion a hybrid or mono leader.
Easy way out if you don't want to spool a few feet of mono ( which is what I do) is to put a bit of electrical tape around the spool arbor.
Easy as pie - even a cave guy with a thick forehead can do it..... :lol:












METTLEFISH said:


> Why people use the stuff I'll never know. The greatest invention that changed fishing for ever - for the better is Mono. So many possitives vs Dacron (Braid) My favorite I hear about Braid is "you'll feel every bite" yup.. and because your going to get about 90% less you'll need to....
> 
> It's noisy in and out of water, highly visible, catches more wind (some), it freezes and it's expense keeps people from changinging it out as oftern as they should. I've seen so many people.... biwildered look on their face..... "I dont know what happened... it just broke" watching their fish swim away. What happened was it was weakend from whatever - a nick or simular and it broke. Just my opinion though.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dacron??
*UHMWPE*
Step out of the 40's will you??
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra-high-molecular-weight_polyethylene
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

slowpoke said:


> I remember a long time back my dad brought some braid and spooled it on his reel. It was slipping. I unwind all the braid to see how he had it tied on. Neither of us had any experience with braid at that time. All I did was put a couple 1/2 hitches in the line around the spool and it worked. I never heard anyone else doing 1/2 hitches to keep braid from slipping but it works.


Well tied arbor knot will work well, always has for me....


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

I haven't seen anyone mention it yet so I will chime in with my preferences. I used Power pro in 80 and 100 lb on my musky reels for 4 years for what I would consider hard fishing, as in lots of time on the water, and as many know its a violent sport just casting and retrieving musky lures... Anyhow, after 4 years it was toast, I had cut off enough it was time to switch, and had flipped a couple times too. I have since switched to sunline fx2 (sx1 for lighter than 50 lb) and have 2 full seasons on it on 4-5 reels and it still looks and feels like it did the day I put it on there. I am sure it will have a measurable lifespan, but at this point without even flipping it or cutting any off I am looking at 8+ years if i follow the same pattern as the power pro. It is still round (the power pro had flattened out pretty badly), not faded and no fray like the powerpro had (power pro starts looking white instead of green, and it is noticeably weaker at that point).
Also I am in big favor of putting mono under the braid. It is true it helps avoid slippage, but it also fills your spool with cheap line! if you need more than 100 yards of main line on a reel you are going to have bigger issues than what kind of line it is (big lake fishing does not apply here)! As musky reels are pretty large, and have a large capacity it would cast $50 to spool one with braid, if I throw 150 yds of berkley big game on there i can spool up for $20...


----------

